# Flu Vaccine



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I've been away from the forum and I missed you all so much. Now I'm back with an important question. Here in Miami, the people in my all breed club have been talking about giving dogs a vaccine for the flu. Even people who are vehemently against over vaccination think this is an important vaccine and feel everyone should be using it. Evidently the virus is far worse than I ever thought and even my vet recommends I give it to my dogs.

If any of you have heard of this vaccine or better yet used it on your Havanese please let me know your experiences and your thoughts.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

One friend with Havs told me she's having them all vaccinated on Monday. I have to make a decision.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am interested in seeing what people write about this. The dog flu is going around my small town right now. My friend's dog has been pretty sick from it. 

Annie


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We had Daisy and Beau get the flu vaccine when it first came out. One of my daughters is a vet tech and warned us about the spread of this flu. The vaccine I'm still hesitating on is the one for lepto.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Going through our little dealing with a sick dog, I would vaccinate. Pixie actually did have the lepto and she was a little peewee and there were no side effects. We're on a wooded property and there are lots of raccoons here, so the vet suggested it because she had seen some recent cases. I'm not doing it again just because I don't think I need to.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My vet had it on the vaccination form when I took Murphy in last week but didn't think it was necessary here yet. She said if my dogs traveled with us or spent a lot of time in dog parks or kennels then she would tell me they really needed it. Not a lot of cases seen here.

I think I would decide based on how prevalent the flu is in your area.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for your comments and feedback. I think I will have to get the dogs vaccinated. I think the illness is so serious that it's necessary.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I haven't even heard of vaccinating dogs for the flu! Is it really that dangerous if they get the flu? Do they get the flu with symptoms the same as in humans? Wouldn't there be many strains of flu that the vaccine wouldn't cover anyway?

Just asking, because I'm curious.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Paula, this is very interesting. I only live a few miles away from you but I haven't heard anything from my vet and neither have any friends in the area with different vets. I'm going to ask her when I take Stella in today!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I have not been offered the vaccine by my vet as of yet. However, I was told about the flu vaccine by the kennel where I board my dogs. I never heard of it until then. She told me that it was available but she has not had any of the dogs that she boards actually have the flu yet. I will keep my ears open and try to get more information about it. I think it might be new in this area.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

My new vet is on the fence about it- she is waiting to see if it becomes a problem in our area. Another vet in our area (where they also board dogs) is insisting that any dogs being boarded have to get the vaccine. This was even last year!! She said several dogs in neighboring Virginia had died from it and she wasn't taking chances. What I didn't like about it was that they have to receive 2 shots about 2 weeks apart( at least that is what I was told last year. I decided not to board my dogs and didn't get the vaccine( this flu is supposed to be the canine version of swine flu). I did a fair amount of research on the vaccine earlier this year and have opted not to have my dogs vaccinated at this time. There are both positive and negative comments about getting it if you look online and I didn't see much in the way of adverse reactions to the vaccine. However, I do not like to give vaccines if they will have very little exposure to the flu. It looks like most problems are in shelters and boarding facilities and places with lots of dogs which my dogs don't go to. I may reconsider if the flu becomes a problem in our area or if I have to board them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like sage advice, Jocelyn. I think that's how I feel about this too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is some info on it. It's always a tough call, a lot might be based on how many dogs your dog is in contact with. http://consults.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/02/10-things-to-know-about-the-h3n8-dog-flu/


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Dave!


----------

